# [SOLVED] Deleting books off PaperWhite/Memory Full



## Guest (Mar 15, 2014)

How do I take items off my Paperwhite without deleting them from my cloud/library? My Paperwhite autosnyced itself last time I charged it with the USB, now it is frozen, stuck on a screen that says "low memory".

My library has about 4000 books in it, but the Paperwhite will only hold about 1,800 of them at a time. What happened was it tried to download all 4000 books into my Paperwhite, _(I'm not sure why it did that, is there something in the settings I can change to prevent it from doing this next time I plug it in to charge it?)_ now there are 1,800+ books in my Paperwhite, but that takes up so much memory that it can't do anything.

I don't want to delete the books from my cloud library, I just want to remove them from the Paperwhite so that I can use it again.

I thought it was possible to buy books, save them on your cloud, when you are ready to read them, put them on your Kindle, than after you read them, take them off the Kindle and save them on the cloud so you can read it again later. But can't figure out how to do that. I have no trouble getting books onto the Kindle, but can't figure out how to move them back off the Kindle to the cloud when I'm done reading.

Thing is when I try to delete books off the Paperwhite it wants to delete them off the cloud/library as well. I want to keep them, I just don't want to keep them on the Kindle itself. I can't figure out how to delete the books from the Paperwhite without permanently deleting them from the library as well. Does any body know how to do this? Thanks!

*--------

EDITED TO ADD:*

More info on what it's doing, since last night...the number count is still going up, but otherwise the screen is still frozen.

The Kindle screen says: "On Device My Items 1888"...It didn't have that many items listed before, there was only about 300 items in it before.

Beneath that are the covers of 6 books, each book has an error message over the cover that says "insufficient space" (it is attempting to add these books to the device, and I did not tell it to, they are supposed to be in the library, not being sent to the Kindle). The error message keeps changing from _"pending download"_ to _"insufficient space"_.

And than over that in the center of the screen is a pop-up that says _"Low Memory, Please Remove Some Content"_

And as I am typing this the number is still going up, it's now at 1892...it simply will not stop adding books. Can't use the Kindle at all - it's completely frozen. Absolutely non functional. Tried turning it on and off, it won't even do that...it's stuck on, it won't even power down. The screen is stuck on a message that says "low memory". That's why I can't delete them using the Kindle, that's why I'm trying to delete them from my MYK.

It happened after I got a new computer, first time I plugged it into the new computer to charge it, a pop up showed up on the computer screen, said it was downloading, (it never did that on my old computer, don't know why it did it with the new one) next thing I know the Kindle says it has 1,800+ books in it.

I've had my Kindle plugged into 4 or 5 different computers before, and I've never seen this pop-up thing. I think it was the fault of the computer, not the Kindle, because I've been using the Kindle about 8 months now and I've never seen a pop-up on the computer screen before.

I'm trying to delete from Amazon itself, but I keep getting a message that says "are you sure you want to delete this permanently from your library" and no, that's not what I want to do.

I've removed stuff using the Kindle itself before, that's how I'd normally do it, but it's non-functional, not letting me do anything. Normally when the screen freezes, I power down, force restart, and it's okay, but the power button isn't responding either now. I thought I could move stuff off the device to the cloud, from my MYK but all it's doing is deleting it from my library, NOT from my Kindle. That's what I'm trying to figure out how to do, how do I delete it from my Kindle via the MYK without deleting it off the entire library?

Pop-up just changed, (I'm watching it while I'm typing here) now it says

_"Memory is Full, ---- cannot be downloaded because your Kindle doesn't have enough free memory. You can either make more Kindle memory available by removing content from HOME or cancel the download."_

It is now giving me the option to cancel the download...it hasn't done this before, it's been frozen since yesterday, this is the first change in the screen other than the constant rise of the numbers...

Okay I just clicked "cancel download" and the memory error pop up has gone away FINALLY! Maybe it'll let me do something from the device itself now.

*--------

EDITED TO ADD:*

That worked...I clicked the "cancel download" button (why in the heck did it take 12+ hours before it finally gave me that option?) and now I'm able to remove books directly from the Kindle itself again. It's working fine now.

Was it frozen like that because it was "busy" from attempting to download so many books at once? Looks like that's what was going on. Well, I guess now I got to try to figure out how this happened, so it doesn't do it again.

Okay, so I guess my question is solved now, unless anyone knows why this "auto download" happened and how to prevent it happening again.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't think it tried to download all of them, though it may seem that way if you recently got the update that enables cloud collections. Are you sure you're not seeing books that are in the cloud? Which PW do you have -- 2012, or 2013 model?

First thing I'd suggest is that you do a restart of the device -- menu/settings/menu/restart OR if it's frozen, press and hold the button for a good 30-40 seconds, you'll see it restart.

Be sure your device is showing 'on device' and you should only see the books that are ON the device -- unless you're in a collection in which case, yes, you may see books NOT on your device grayed out. Books ON the device are shown in a darker font. To delete them, touch and hold and one of the options will be delete.

There's a thread discussing this in LTK -- http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,180546.0.html


----------

